# Trolling Motor Perfermance Numbers (Based on Hull Weight/TM Thrust)



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

I never use a trolling motor, but looking to add one to the transom for very minimal use. I have an Engle dry box modified so the TM will be portable/sealed with fuse, battery, connections etc......I have a powder coated aluminum mount that clamps to my Poling Platform which looks like a Gheenoe bow mount. TM will have a tiller extension.

We have NO Wake Zones starting from 1000' of the shoreline in the IRL. Instead of shutting down the motor and Poling for EVER I'm wanting to deploy a TM and run it until Poling. 

Would like to buy the least expensive Riptide(45lbs) or even a $100 30lb. Endura C2 May do, but I think the 30" shaft will be too short.

*Does anyone have a formula for calculating how fast the TM will push a Skiff based on Skiff weight and TM thrust? 

*I have no current or tides to deal with and wind should not be a problem for my intended purpose.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

TBN, 
I have never seen a chart like that.

Here is what I know. No tm will push you faster than about 5 mph max/absolute/very best to ever be obtained. The difference is how much "weight" they will push at about 5 mph. The smaller the tm, more speed will be deducted for weight, tide, wind, and current.

55lb thrust is the most powerful 12V riptide, that is what I'd go with. If the money is not an issue I's also get variable speed vs 5/3 battery life is a lot better. 

It will be a whole lot less work on your part than PP'ing, not sure it is going to be any faster on tm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

This info is nowhere. It seems everyone has their opinion on the size TM to be able to push a Skiff, Canoe etc.........

I owned that Riptide model, but sold it for lack of use. Maybe borrow a 30 and 55 thrust and see where my needs lie then just spending $600 on TM which may again get little use? 

It's also not a question of speed(TM vs. Poling), but rather Poling for a half hour just to get where I can Pole and Look for Fish.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You may want to look at the smaller 45lb Riptide model. Pretty sure it's at or below the $300 range. Good little motor and not overkill. Plus it will run for days on a large battery..


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not sure why you ask for chart of/formula for speed for weight vs tm thrust if speed is not the question? 

There are far to many variables to predict the speed based just on weight and tm thrust. Hull shape, weight distribution, battery size, wiring length, wiring size, and temperature to name a few.

Based on 35 years experience fishing with TM's of various sizes on to many to count different type hulls my opinion is the 30lb thrust will push your SUV around 2.75 MPH at max setting in no wind, current, or tide conditions when battery and tm are brand new.


----------



## bradleyboy (Jul 19, 2010)

I know this post is old...but i had a 55lb minn kota transom mounted on my last skiff. I used it mostly for exactly what you are indicating...shorten the length of pole to the bank and into the poll & troll etc. the problem with transom mounting is that unless it is mounted in the center of your transom you have to counter steer in order to steer a straight course,which causes loss in efficiency and speed. something to think about anyways.


----------

